# Hi



## JoeLDN (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here and have been reading other peoples experiences with a variety of marital problems/solutions. We all have them in different shapes or forms and I'm hoping to be able to contribute and obviously learn.

Thanks.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- lots of interesting discussions -- I learn something new here every day!


----------

